

How to make your ideas seem more persuasive - qvikr
http://blog.germ.io/how-to-make-your-stories-sound-authentic-with-limited-data-to-back-you-up/

======
PeekPoke
Right justified text that runs off the side of the screen and no horizontal
scroll bars are not a very persuasive idea...

------
PaulHoule
Is this about how to persuade people or how to persuade people that you can
persuade people?

